# battery life on D3100



## piperknitsRN (Dec 5, 2011)

I know I posted about this yesterday, but I really seemed to be having a problem with my battery light indicator. After about an hour of fussing around with settings (and using flash--probably a big drain) it went down to just one bar. I was able to take quite a few more pictures with it, but in the end, I decided to swap it out for a brand new (same model) camera. I'm charging up the battery as we speak. Hopefully, it'll make a difference.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 5, 2011)

Sometimes you can get a bad battery.
When using it for the first time, I like to charge them right up to full before I start using them. Then I would cycle them (use them until they are almost all drained and charge them to full again) and do it a few times to get them fully functional. 

However with technology, batteries can now be charged at any time, (you don't have to wait for them to be low or empty for charging).


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks! I seem to be getting a bad run of electronics lately. My new iphone was funky and I had to replace it to. I'm charging up the battery and hoping it charges soon because I want to go play with my camera soon!


----------

